# Pictures :0)



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

I just wanted to show off some pictures  
my babies are 15 days old now and just recently (couple days) have opened their eyes and have been keeping mama very busy! 
as you can tell









I changed up the tank tonight and built a little mousy condo for the roaming babes 


















I ended up putting a mesh cloth from a mesh laundry bag on the condo too so the babes can get down easier

now some random cute pics and also what exactly is the color of this sweetie? sometimes they look brown then sometimes they look kinda greyish all are this color except one who is a little black satin beauty :0) 
I am a proud mousy mama unless you ask hubby he will say I am a mousy nut...LOL

daddy is a satin and mama is a pew


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

lol cute bubs, love the first pic


----------



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you! lol that first pic needs to be on a hallmark card or something LOL


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

All of the brown ones pictured are agouti.


----------



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you, I have been told they are agouti but just wondered about the color cuz it seems to change, darker lighter etc. 
I have named the black one Onyx still working on the rest because well I can't tell them apart...LOL and originally I thought I had 5 does and 3 bucks now I am thinking it is 4 and 4 :/ I will wait and see in another week


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Haha! That first picture is pretty amazing.


----------

